# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Υπόστρωμα κλουβιού χωρίς σχάρα!

## Destat

Με το καινούριο κλουβί που δεν έχει σχάρα μας δημιουργήθηκε μια απορία..

Μέχρι τώρα χρησιμοποιούσα άμμο γάτας,αλλά τώρα που τα πουλιά θα έχουν επαφή με το υπόστρωμα θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε ξανά τα πέλλετ. Αυτό βέβαια είναι ένα πρόβλημα καθώς διανύουμε μεγάλη απόσταση κάθε φορά, το κουβαλάμε με λεωφορεία και το πληρώνουμε ''χρυσό'' επειδή είναι πέλλετ ειδικό για ζώα.
Προσέξαμε όμως ένα άρθρο για το υπόστρωμα κλουβιού στην ενότητα 'Καναρίνια' που έλεγε οτι μπορούμε να βάλουμε και καύσιμο!

Πήγα σε μια μάντρα λοιπόν χθες και μόλις τους είπα ένα 15κιλο για παπαγάλους γέλασαν και μου έδωσαν ένα τζάμπα..μου είπαν πως είναι ψίχα και είναι πιό ανοιχτόχρωμο απ'το κανονικό ,κάπως κρεμ. Με μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση διάβασα οτι περιέχει κυπαρίσσι με καλαμπόκι.  :Confused0007: 

Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο? και είναι ασφαλές για τα κοκατιλ?

----------


## mitsman

Παιδια δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι ασφαλες για τα κοκατιλ γιατι εχουν την ταση τα κοκατιλ να το κανουν κομματακια... εγω στην θεση σας θα προτιμουσα χαρτι στον πατο με αλλαγη καθε 3 μερες!

----------


## jk21

εισαι και Θεσσαλονικη ,να πηγαινα και γω να μου δωσουν και μενα χαχαχα


Μια χαρα ειναι οσο αφορα σαν πελλετ ! δεν υπαρχουν pellet ειδικα για πουλια


τωρα αυτο που λεει ο Δημητρης ... εκεινος σαν κατοχος τετοιων πουλιων ξερει καλυτερα

----------


## mitsman

Σαν υλικο απο μονο του δεν υπαρχει θεωρω προβλημα ομως πανω στα πελλετ θα εχει κουτσουλιες τις οποιες θελωντας και μη παιζοντας με το πελλετ και τεμαχιζοντας το θα γευονται και κουτσουλιες κατι το οποιο δεν επιθυμουμε!

----------


## jk21

οι αληθεια ειναι οτι οι παπαγαλοι ,εχουν τη συνηθεια τετοια αντικειμενα αυτου του μεγεθους να τα περιεργαζονται  με το ραμφος  ...

----------


## Destat

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αμεσότατη απάντηση Δημήτριδες!  :: 
Τα πέλλετ τα χρησιμοποιούσαμε 5 μήνες στα lovebirds και άλλους 4 στα cockatiel ενώ τον τελευταίο μήνα βάλαμε την άμμο μιας που βρήκαμε σχάρα.. τόσο καιρό δεν παρουσιάστηκε κανένα πρόβλημα .. αλλά είναι να μη σου τύχει ε? 

Αν είναι να μην το διακινδυνεύσω, όμως επειδή πηγαίνουν συχνά στον πάτο του κλουβιού και οι κουτσουλιές στο χαρτί είναι πιό 'άμεσα προσβάσιμες' στα πόδια τους ,από το πέλλετ (που ανακατεύονται με τη σκόνη και τα ξυλαράκια) εκεί έχω κάποιες αμφιβολίες...τί λέτε?

----------


## mitsman

Η αποφαση ειναι δικη σου!!!!!! εδω ο καθενας λεει την αποψη του και εσυ κρινεις τι ειναι το καλυτερο συμφωνα με τα δικα σου δεδομενα! Εγω ουτε σε καναρινι ουτε σε παπαγαλο ουτε σε τιποτα δεν θα εβαζα πελλετ αν δεν υπηρχε σχαρα με μεγαλο κενο ωστε να μην φθανουν τα πουλια να τσιμπησουν!

----------


## Destat

Ώπα βρε Δημήτρη, coolαρε! χαχαχα  ::  (χωρίς παρεξήγηση έτσι?)  

Δίκιο έχεις ,καλύτερα να μην το διακινδυνεύσουμε, θα βάλουμε ωραιότατα μεγάλα χαρτιά! έτσι θα ελέγχουμε καλύτερα και τις κουτσουλιές τους
Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ και πάλι   :Happy0062:

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο που θελω να πω παραπανω και ισως ακουστηκε καπως ειναι οτι κατι που σε εμενα δουλευει ρολοι στον αλλο Δημητρη ειναι θανατος! κατι που μπορει εμενα να μην γινεται με τιποτα μπορει σε εσενα να ειναι εγγυηση! Ο καθε ιδιοκτήτης συμφωνα  με τα δικα του κλουβια και πουλια πραττει αναλογως!

Εσενα για παραδειγμα μπορει τα κοκατιλακια σου να μην το αγγιζουν καν το πελλετ! μπορει να το σιχαινονται! οποτε θα ειναι μια χαρα!
Αντιθετως μπορει να πιανουν το χαρτι και να το κανουν 3000 κομματια! Μπορει τα πουλια με το χαρτι να θελουν αλλαγη καθημερινα γιατι μπορει να μυριζουν πολυ εντονα μεσα στο σπιτι!

 :cool:  coooollllllllll

----------


## Destat

Πράγματι έτσι είναι, απλά επειδή είμαστε (συγκριτικά με εσάς) νέοι ιδιοκτήτες θεώρησα πολύ αναγκαίο να ρωτήσω για να μην κάνουμε ''γκάφα''.

Τα δικά μας κοκατιλ (Ο Μανταρίνης και η Κομπριδούλα, η Γκρέτελ έχει το κλουβί με τη σχάρα και είμαστε άνετοι  :Party0024: ) μάλλον δεν ταιριάζουν με κανένα υπόστρωμα..τα πέλλετ όπως λες όντως τα πιπιλάνε και το χαρτί το ξεσκίζουν και το διασκεδάζουν με την καρδιά τους (στα παιχνίδια τουλάχιστον...) 

Οπότε δεν μας αφήνουν και πολλές επιλογές. Μετά σκεφτήκαμε το ζεόλιθο, λέτε να κάνει δουλειά?

----------


## mitsman

θα μπορουσατε μηπως να μας δειξετε μια φωτογραφια του κλουβιου???

----------


## Destat

Δημήτρη εδώ τα'χω! 

*Τα γουτσουνάκια μας!*

----------


## mitsman

Γιατι δεν κοβετε ενα κουνελοσυρμα και να φτιαξετε μια σχαρα!>????

----------


## Destat

Έχει κουνελόσυρμα χρυσό, να ταιριάζει και με το κλουβί μας?  :cool:  
Δηλαδή να πάρουμε ένα χοντρό σύρμα (αυτό με τα τετραγωνάκια) και το διπλώνουμε στις άκρες να μην είναι μυτερό?

----------


## mitsman

πανω απο το ταψι στο μαυρο του κλουβιου εχει ενα χειλακι απο οτι βλεπω θα το κοψετε ακριβως να ακουμπαει και να στεκεται εκει! Δεν χρειαζεται να το διπλωσετε για αν μην ειναι μυτερο καθως οι μύτες θα πανε στην ακρη του κλουβιου και δεν θα μπορουν να βλαψουν τα πουλακια... τωρα οσον αφορα το χρωμα? ::  ::  :: : οι παπαγαλοι εχουν αχρωματοψια νομιζω!

 :Sick0010:

----------


## Destat

Εμείς οι γυναίκες δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε... ::  

Το κουνελόσυρμα είναι πάντα γαλβανιζέ ,που λέμε να μην σκουριάζει? δηλαδή να πάρω όποιο βρω μπροστά μου? τα ποδαράκια τους δεν θα σκαλώσουν στα κενά?

----------


## mitsman

Δεν θα σκαλωσουν οχι! Το κουνελοσυρμα ειναι γαλβανιζε! τωρα αν θες κατι πιο φιγουρατο για τα γυναικεια ματια μπορεις να κανεις παραγγελια εκει στη Θεσσαλονικη σε ενα καταστημα που εχετε να σου φτιαξουν μια χρυση σχαρα αλλα θα σου στοιχισει κανεναν 15ευρω πιστευω!

----------


## Destat

Να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν περίμενα να μου λύσεις ακόμη και το θέμα χρώματος,αλλάααα έπρεπε να το ξέρω οτι ρωτάω τους ειδικούς! 
Δημήτρη ήσουν πολύ ξεκάθαρος σε ότι είπες μέχρι τώρα, σε χιλιοευχαριστώ! Θα δοκιμάσω με το κουνελόσυρμα και αν έχω απορίες θα ξανά απευθυνθώ εδώ  ::

----------


## olga

Το χαρτί θα το δουν και αυτό σαν παιχνίδι και θα το κάνουν κοματάκια όπως είπε και ο Δημήτρης. στα δικά μου που είχε και σχάρα όπου μπορεί να πέταγε λίγο και να το έπιανα το έκαναν χαρτοπόλεμο. Οπότε τώρα το βάζω μόνο για λίγο για να παρατηρώ κουτσουλιές. Η καλύτερη λύση είναι η σχάρα και βάλε ότι θες απο κάτω αφού δεν θα το φτάνουν. Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ άμμο ειδικά για αυτά που έχω μέσα στο σπίτι γιατί δεν μυρίζει...

----------


## Destat

Ναι Χρυσαυγή, όντως η άμμος που βάζαμε πιό πριν δεν μύριζε καθόλου! Προς το παρόν έβαλα το πελλετ και από αύριο θα περάσω μια βόλτα απ'το μαγαζί τους  :Happy0062:

----------


## CreCkotiels

εμ υπάρχει νομίζω οικολογικό σπρέι χρώματος χρυσού για το κουνελόσυρμα !!! :winky: 
Και δε κοστίζει πολύ !!Εγώ ένα άσπρο που είχα πάρει έκανε 5Ε !!

Φυσικά το έπλινα μετά κανά δυό φορές και το σκούπισα μετά το κλουβί και τώρα είναι σαν καινούριο !!!
Οπότε δεν νομίζω να έχετε θέμα !

----------


## panos70

μια χαρα θα κανει τι δουλεια του το σπρέι χρυσου, και βαζεις απο κατω οτι υποστρωμα θελεις

----------


## Destat

τελικά συνεχίζοντας με το πέλλετ προς το παρόν, πήρα ένα που λέει :

Οικολογικό προιόν

Συστατικά .
υγρασία  <= 10 τα εκατό 
στάχτη    < 0,7 τα εκατό
πρόσθετα  NO
χρώμα   φουντουκί
Πέλλετ από έλατο
σκόνη      < 1 τα εκατό

Υπάρχει καύσιμο πέλλετ που να είναι τοξικό? κανονικά αφού δεν είναι για τους ανθρώπους που το καίνε στα σπίτια τους τοξικό,δεν θα είναι και για τα πουλιά..λέω τώρα εγώ

----------


## jk21

Μονο αν ισχυουν οσα λενε οτι καποια σκουροχρωμα (οχι οτι ειναι ολα τα σκουροχρωμα ετσι ! ) γινονται απο ξυλα επιπλοποιας στα οποια εχουν προστεθει χημικα (νοβοπαν κλπ ) δηλαδη ανακυκλωμενο πριονιδι 

αυτο που γραφεις δεν νομιζω να εχει προβλημα .Επισης ποτε δεν ειδα σημαδια τοξικοτητας ,χρησιμοποιωντας πελλετ και ανοιχτοχρωμα και σκουροχρωμα

----------


## Destat

> Μονο αν ισχυουν οσα λενε οτι καποια σκουροχρωμα (οχι οτι ειναι ολα τα σκουροχρωμα ετσι ! ) γινονται απο ξυλα επιπλοποιας στα οποια εχουν προστεθει χημικα (νοβοπαν κλπ ) δηλαδη ανακυκλωμενο πριονιδι 
> 
> αυτο που γραφεις δεν νομιζω να εχει προβλημα .Επισης ποτε δεν ειδα σημαδια τοξικοτητας ,χρησιμοποιωντας πελλετ και ανοιχτοχρωμα και σκουροχρωμα


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη! η μόνη διαφορά με τα ανοιχτόχρωμα που έπαιρνα είναι η μυρωδιά του που θυμίζει δέντρο και συγκεκριμένα το έλατο που είναι φτιαγμένο. 
το έβαλα κιόλας στα πουλιά, θα φανεί

----------


## binary

Η επιλογή μου είναι πλέον η άμμος της versele. Έχει υπέροχο άρωμα, και είναι ότι καλύτερο έχω  δοκιμάσει εδώ και 5 μήνες. 

Η τιμή που την αγοράζω με την έκπτωση μου είναι 11 ευρώ τα 25kg. Πιστεύω ότι δεν θα το μετανιώσετε αν την δοκιμάζατε για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## CreCkotiels

κ.Νεκταριε πως την καθαρίζετε  και κάθε πότε ?
Για πόσο σας κρατάει ? 
Την προμηθεύεστε απο συνοικιακά pet shop απο eshop ?

Πολύ ωραία φαίνεται και οικονομική!
Εμένα με εντυπωσίασε που είπατε ωραία μυρωδιά και για αυτό μάλλον θα την προτιμησω

----------


## binary

> _κ.Νεκταριε_ πως την καθαρίζετε  και κάθε πότε ?


Μάριε Καλημέρα... Νεκτάριος είναι μια χαρά - μη μου θυμίζεις ότι 'γερνάω'... λολ




> _Για πόσο σας κρατάει ?_


Αυτό εξαρτάται από πόσα πουλάκια έχει κάποιος, πόσο συχνά θα αλλάζει την άμμο ή κάποιες 'ποσότητες' από αυτή και τι συσκευασία - μέγεθος - έχει προμηθευτεί.




> _Την προμηθεύεστε απο συνοικιακά pet shop απο eshop ?_


Από 'πετσοπάδικο' που έχει πολύ καλός φίλος και τον εμπιστεύομαι - δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τους 'κακούς πετσοπάδες' που δυστυχώς όλοι έχουμε γνωρίσει. Μπορείς να ρωτήσεις στο κατ/μα που ψωνίζεις για τα φτερωτά σου αν έχει ή αν μπορεί να φέρει. Αλλιώς ρώτησε και αλλού. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να αγοράσεις την μεγάλη συσκευασία αρχικά. Μπορείς να 'δοκιμάσεις΄μικρότερο μέγεθος και να δεις αν σου αρέσει.




> Πολύ ωραία φαίνεται και οικονομική!
> Εμένα με εντυπωσίασε που είπατε ωραία μυρωδιά και για αυτό μάλλον θα την προτιμησω


Πιστεύω πως θα σου αρέσει - όπως και στα πουλάκια που έχεις.

----------


## Destat

Νεκτάριε πολύ ωραία ιδέα!  :Happy0062:  Αλλά...

Είναι αρωματική και λες οτι έχει ωραία μυρωδια?
και 
την έχεις με σχάρα ή χωρίς? επειδή εγώ δεν έχω στο κλουβί μου

----------


## binary

> Νεκτάριε πολύ ωραία ιδέα!  Αλλά...
> 
> _Είναι αρωματική και λες οτι έχει ωραία μυρωδια?_


Είναι... και μυρίζει 'σαν' Πεύκο *θα* έλεγα...



> _και 
> την έχεις με σχάρα ή χωρίς? επειδή εγώ δεν έχω στο κλουβί μου_


Πάντα με σχάρα - προσωπική μου άποψη πάντα. Αλλά, μπορούν και να την φάνε... Καλό θα τους κάνει, όχι κακό. Εάν βρω χρόνο θα ανεβάσω φωτό μέσα στην εβδομάδα από τα δικά μου...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Να κάνω άλλη μια ερώτηση ...
Πέραν του κλουβιού αρωματιζεται καθόλου και ο χώρος ?  ::

----------


## binary

'Αρωματίζεται' Μάριε... Ειδικά αν έχεις πολλά πουλιά και μεγάλα κλουβιά...

----------


## binary

Οι φωτογραφίες που είχα πει ότι θα ανεβάσω. 

'Ολα τα κλουβιά έχουν το υπόστρωμα που είχα αναφέρει.

p.s. 'εκκρεμούν να προστεθούν ... γλυστρίδα ( υπάρχει, βρήκα στη λαική ) μπανιέρες και κόκκαλο σουπιάς ή πέτρα ασβεστίου μετά το 'μπάνιο' ).

----------


## Destat

A Νεκτάριε πολύ περιποιημένα όλα τους, να τα χαίρεσαι!  το ζήλεψα το κοκατιλάκι το pied! 

Το άρωμα δεν τα ενοχλεί? για τα χαμστεράκια τουλάχιστον ξέρω οτι προκαλεί αναπνευστικά και για τα πουλιά όταν προτείνουν άμμο γάτας λένε αυστηρά όχι αρωματική...τι λες?  :Happy:

----------


## e2014

νεκταριε ειναι ολα τους κουκλακια πραγματικα!!!!

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ όμορφα και περιποιημένα. :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:

----------


## binary

Καλημέρα κι Ευχαριστώ για τα Καλά σας Λόγια παιδιά!

Σχετικά με το 'άρωμα' της 'άμμου' δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. *Αν θυμάμαι σωστά* - έχουν περάσει μήνες που το είχα διαβάσει - το άρωμα από θυμάρι / ευκάλυπτο / άνιθο δεν 'βλάπτει' τα φτερωτά.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ξεθαψα στην τυχη το θεμα. Destat τι εκανες τελικα για βαση; Εγω κ γω κλουβι της ιδιας εταιρειας, το λιγο πιο μικρο, για ενα κοκατιλ αλλα και το δικο μου δεν εχει βαση. Μεχρι τωρα χρησιμοποιω χαρτι κουζινας λευκο το οποιο αλλαζω καθε μερα, μπορει και 2 φορες τη μερα.

----------


## Destat

Αλέξανδρε τελικά δεν με βόλεψε τίποτα και συνεχίζω να τα έχω χωρίς σχάρα, βάζω για υπόστρωμμα ζεόλιθο ή πέλετ ,ότι βρω κάθε φορά! 
Το χαρτί το έβαζα για λίγο αλλά λέρωναν τα πόδια και τα φτερά τους όταν κατέβαιναν κάτω..

----------

